# High Mileage Thread



## fazzster (Nov 20, 2003)

My 2010 CC 2.0T is nearing 70k miles. How many of you out there have a ton of miles on your cars? Has it been reliable? 

I recently had to make its first repair at 68K. Bad fuel injector costing a whopping $700 at the dealer. So far that has been it. Car is mostly stock except Eibach springs and a Magnaflow cat back. I change my own oil and recently put in new coil packs and spartk plugs. Brakes are still good and clutch still feels like new.


----------



## LESCC (Jun 3, 2012)

Just turned 38000 on my 2012 SPORT DSG. Has a APR Stage 1. Only have had to replace the DV and one air vent.


----------



## dmcdayton (Jan 6, 2012)

17K since March on my 2012...no issues except rear seat latch squeak that required grease. 

Bad fuel injector? Did they say what ruined it? $700 for 1? or did they replace others?


----------



## das lowe (Feb 15, 2012)

My 09 has just about 60k had the intake manifold replaced, lumbar in driver seat replaced and driver side window switchs replaced. Apr carbino cai and magnaflow cat back. Soon will be the ebiach springs. How do you like those? Then apr stage one and a DP


----------



## dubvrs (Feb 18, 2005)

My 2008 CC is currently just under 37000 miles.


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

2012 / Currently at 32,000 and counting. Nothing other than regular oil changes.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

2009 51,000 miles,

One issue: after getting apr flash got misfire.but it was my bad i floored it when the engine was not hot enought, replaced the sparks and coil packs and never had any issues after that


----------



## justinclark (Oct 5, 2009)

2010 CC 2.0T - APR Stage 1 - 58k miles... no problems


----------



## Cpartipilo (Jul 19, 2012)

MY 2010 has 52.000 or so in the odometer. 

but i can't speak about issues other than i don't have any... i just got the car 2 months ago.


----------



## martinelles (Feb 10, 2012)

Sammzway said:


> 2012 / Currently at 32,000 and counting. Nothing other than regular oil changes.


 Damn, i thought i was bad. 32,000 miles! i have 16000 and i bought it brand new in Feb!


----------



## pauly az (Jul 10, 2012)

2010 CC sport...65000 miles ..runs good lots of tires and DSG..was slipping dealer replaced some control chip..all goodall under warranty 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

martinelles said:


> Damn, i thought i was bad. 32,000 miles! i have 16000 and i bought it brand new in Feb!


 Haha, its my commuter and I drive 100 miles/day to and from work. :laugh: I bought her last year August with only 8 miles on the odo.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

When I think high mileage, I think 60k+.


----------



## ccproject (Jun 26, 2012)

its funny - I also own a land cruiser and on that forum high mileage is 150k+  Then the guys chime in with 225k+


----------



## fazzster (Nov 20, 2003)

dmcdayton said:


> 17K since March on my 2012...no issues except rear seat latch squeak that required grease.
> 
> Bad fuel injector? Did they say what ruined it? $700 for 1? or did they replace others?


1 fuel injector...they charged me $180 for it. You can get it for $100 retail. The rest was labor involving taking off the intake manifold etc....


----------



## fazzster (Nov 20, 2003)

Eibachs on the stock shocks are a perfect match and the drop is perfect. I drive on beat up New England roads and the shocks are still good after all these miles.


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

Getting real close to 130K miles on my '09 CC VR6. Car has been pretty much flawless. I am still on my second set of tires! Changed plugs twice. Third set goes in this weekend. replaced standard stuff like oil and filters. Replaced the rear pads around 70k. Front pads still have a lot lof life left.

I'm happy


----------



## suzukirider1300 (Apr 4, 2013)

Anyone else have a high mileage CC? I find it kind of strange that these cars came out in 09 and I dont see many on EBAY with over 100k. I hope they are good for over 100k cause I bought mine with the intention of keeping it for a while.


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

Now at 147,000 and still happy.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Im at 74k and counting :thumbup:


----------



## The5ickne55 (Sep 23, 2009)

Have any of y'all had to replace your battery yet?

I am at 2years /60k and my vehicle is hesitating to turn over in the morning.


----------



## smariom (Apr 23, 2013)

2010 80K miles. Still drives like a dream, no issues other then a loose tail light wire which I cant find. Yes, I bought it with that many miles, due to circumstances I had to. And honestly, Not compliaining. 

I think I win?

[edit] Yeah, missed the over 100K. Thats what i get for speed reading.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

Not if you bothered to read the thread... lol


----------



## browncc (Oct 16, 2012)

86k no major repairs did my maintance car runs strong. end of 2013 i will be in the 100k department. 24.5 mpg on my vr6 4 motion.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

old guy2 said:


> Now at 147,000 and still happy.


Wow, that's awesome. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

The5ickne55 said:


> Have any of y'all had to replace your battery yet?
> 
> I am at 2years /60k and my vehicle is hesitating to turn over in the morning.


My battery was replaced just under the 2 year mark. Seems that is the magic number for the OEM battery.


----------



## eyecon7 (May 23, 2013)

do you only replace the coilpack when its bad?


----------



## jagonza (Apr 27, 2012)

i've got 47k on my 2010 cc lux no problems so far, the amazing part is that i bought it as a salvage car. not sure why - no crash damage. fixed a few electrical things to get it going and been great every since. it does still give odd warnings on the display, but I just turn off the car - count to 100 and restart and they are usually gone.


----------



## moreno_chulo89 (Apr 12, 2013)

Bought in March 13' with 65k. 3 months later with 72k. 

Samsung Galaxy


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

jagonza said:


> i've got 47k on my 2010 cc lux no problems so far, the amazing part is that i bought it as a salvage car. not sure why - no crash damage. fixed a few electrical things to get it going and been great every since. it does still give odd warnings on the display, but I just turn off the car - count to 100 and restart and they are usually gone.


Lol 100..


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

Just ticked over 90k;
faulty intake flap at 63k replaced under warranty
one coil pack died at 80k, crappy Advance Autoparts one died 3k later.
rear main seal has started leaking, getting it replaced next week

I still love this car though!!


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

I just touched 55K. No major problems. Had Mechantronics unit (at ~15K miles) and Water Pump at ~45K miles replaced under warranty. Although, on Thursday as I was exiting a gas station after filling up, my car just stalled. That has never happened before. I have scheduled an appointment with the dealer for inspection to try and find out if there's a problem behind that happening. However, immediately after the car just died, I was able to start it back up without problems and it hasn't given me any problems yet. Don't know what it could have been yet.


----------



## The Mailman (Oct 22, 2003)

Bumping an old thread....

Any new high mileage kings? My 11 has 65k, but I'm hoping the 2.0T & DSG will prove to be as reliable as my old 1.8T's w/ 5spds were. My last Passat had 180k when I sold it and the only thing I did besides regular maintenance was replace a fuel pump. Still had the factory clutch and brake pads!! It helps that I drive 35k/yr and 85% interstate....


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

11 months, 33K miles, can't wait to get rid of it.

The rev hang is an unbearable matter for me. If it wasn't for that, it'd be perfect for what I need.
I am assuming a DSG would not have that issue also. I purposely bought this because it was the only 6spd on the lot.
Now I wish I hadn't made that decision.

We'll see. That or I am not used to the "drivingness" of new cars, coming from mk3s my entire life.


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

vwishndaetr said:


> 11 months, 33K miles, can't wait to get rid of it.
> 
> *The rev hang is an unbearable matter for me. If it wasn't for that, it'd be perfect for what I need.*
> I am assuming a DSG would not have that issue also. I purposely bought this because it was the only 6spd on the lot.
> ...


Check your clutch upper position switch. If it isn't adjusted right you will experience rev hang between gears when shifting.


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

Just turned 205,000 miles. Replacing the original front brakes this weekend. Just replaced the battery as a PM. It was still holding 12.8v. So far it has been bullet proof..


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

old guy2 said:


> Just turned 205,000 miles. Replacing the original front brakes this weekend. Just replaced the battery as a PM. It was still holding 12.8v. So far it has been bullet proof..


WoW. What year and any mods?


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

old guy2 said:


> Check your clutch upper position switch. If it isn't adjusted right you will experience rev hang between gears when shifting.


Can you elaborate on that for me? I have a 13' btw.
Feel free to PM if needed. Is the switch right by the pedal assembly? And how's it adjusted?


----------



## Mr_Jones (Apr 20, 2013)

fazzster said:


> My 2010 CC 2.0T is nearing 70k miles. How many of you out there have a ton of miles on your cars? Has it been reliable?
> 
> I recently had to make its first repair at 68K. Bad fuel injector costing a whopping $700 at the dealer. So far that has been it. Car is mostly stock except Eibach springs and a Magnaflow cat back. I change my own oil and recently put in new coil packs and spartk plugs. Brakes are still good and clutch still feels like new.


2010 2.0T here as well @ just over 65K. Has it been reliable... yes, so to speak. It's left me stranded twice (once for battery and once because the fuel injector died).

I have no mods and keep the regularly scheduled maintenance up to date. I purchased the car in April of 2012 w/ 29K on the odometer and so far have:


Replaced tires @ 46K ($451)
Replaced a wheel @ 46K ($175 - my fault... hit a big @$$ pot hole)
Replaced fuel pump @ 50K ($638 covered under extended warranty)
Replaced Battery @ 54K ($172)
Decarb of intake manifold @ 60K service (quoted $600 but covered under VW extended warranty TG)



old guy2 said:


> Just turned 205,000 miles. Replacing the original front brakes this weekend. Just replaced the battery as a PM. It was still holding 12.8v. So far it has been bullet proof..


You must tell me your secrets to stay young and vibrant sir...


----------



## mrsteve7 (Jul 3, 2012)

old guy2 said:


> Check your clutch upper position switch. If it isn't adjusted right you will experience rev hang between gears when shifting.


I'd love to know more about this "clutch upper position" switch.
Where's it located?
And what's the adjustment?

I imagine it senses when the clutch is depressed when starting the car, and probably also to disengage cruise control.
But both of those things are working as expected in my car.
It's just the dang revs hang and it's totally driving me nuts


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

unctucker said:


> WoW. What year and any mods?


2009 VR6. No mods. It spends most of its life commuting on the Interstate.


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

mrsteve7 said:


> I'd love to know more about this "clutch upper position" switch.
> Where's it located?
> And what's the adjustment?
> 
> ...


My CC is an automatic. However my A4 is a manual. When my upper clutch pedal position switch on the A4 got out of adjustment it would cause the engine RPM's to hang when shifting. Once I got it working correctly the rpm's dropped when the clutch was depressed. It's the lower clutch pedal switch that is part of the starter interlock. The upper clutch pedal switch on the A4 is located right beside the brake pedal switch. It's probably worth checking out. 

I adjusted mine by using a multimeter to make sure it switched as soon as the clutch pedal was depressed. I assume you can do the same thing with the CC.


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

2010 sport DSG here w/ about 60.3k miles...no issue so far pretty reliable =) 
what's up with people with less than 40k that's no where near high mileage no? :laugh:


----------



## CCR.J (Aug 24, 2014)

*High Mileage !!*

I'm sadly seeing a trend here regarding our beloved CC's... those with the 2.0T that have made it well to 100K or beyond seem to be as rare as leprachauns riding on unicorns. The CC's that have reported being "rock-solid" / "bullet-proof" always seem to be 6 cylinder models with the reliable slushbox automatic.

Unfortunately, that platform has been refined and tweaked by the manufacturer to the point where there's not much left for the "mod-addict" to do to it. (Ex: personally, I don't feel a $600+ tune that gives me an extra ~10hp is worth the cost.)

My '11 CC Sport was purchased 1/14 with 23707 - CPO (praise be to all that is holy for the unethical slob who actually certified my nightmare - I'm guessing sight unseen just to charge more...) - and in the 12 months and 10K miles since it has required more time in the shop than EVERY other car I've owned in my life, combined. 

It was in for service for 9 major issues for 10 straight weeks(!) - and only one of those was partially fixed. It actually came back to me with new problems. So I am waiting for a loaner to be available so that they can address, again. I sooooo do not see this car making it to 50K - let alone 100K. 

Considering a V6 FWD, 4mo, or even a TDI - all of which are well known for their longevity and reliability. Just not anywhere near as fun as this baby when she runs right, sadly.... can't have it all apparently!


----------



## soldmycoop (Mar 20, 2010)

2013..... 92,000

2010 traded in at 147,000


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Just about to hit 80K on my 2010 VR6 4Motion. This car has been a beast. Not a single issue since the day I bought it, and I do all the maintenance on it myself. Just ordered everything I need and am about to:

1: Change Oil / Air Filter / Charcoal Filter
2: Drain and Fill Transmission, Drop Transmission Pan and replace Transmission filter, Change Transmission Pan gasket, Use official VW tool for Transmission Fluid. Replace with new bolts and drain plug
3: Drain Haldex Gen. 4 4motion system, Replace Haldex Filter, Fill with Haldex High Performance Oil, Replace with new drain plugs and bolts
4. Drain Rear Differential, Fill with new Rear Diff fluid, Replace with new drain plugs and bolts.

:thumbup:


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

Usaf, were you able to find good tuts for haldex and rear diff? If so, can you point me to them? I went to dealer to ask about changing out the haldex and they thought it was the same as rear diff, which makes me nervous.


----------



## rinj (Oct 25, 2011)

2012 CC Sport with DSG. Original owner. No mods. 65,000. Only routine maintenance.


----------



## SD 2.0T (May 25, 2013)

You have to remember the CC didn't come out in the US until 2009 model year. Factor in 12,000 mile average per year, and 60,000 - 70,000 miles will be about the average up to this point.

Finding really high mileage CC's is not going to be the norm except those that drive above average. Also, a lot of people who own CC's, probably 99.99% of them, do not post on this message board.


----------



## SD 2.0T (May 25, 2013)

CCR.J said:


> I'm sadly seeing a trend here regarding our beloved CC's... those with the 2.0T that have made it well to 100K or beyond seem to be as rare as leprachauns riding on unicorns. The CC's that have reported being "rock-solid" / "bullet-proof" always seem to be 6 cylinder models with the reliable slushbox automatic....


You have to remember the CC didn't come out in the US until 2009 model year. Factor in 12,000 mile average per year, and about 70,000 miles will be about the average up to this point for the oldest cars out there. Also a high percentage of new CC transactions are leases, which tend to be 12,000 mile or lower leases which will effect how people will drive them.

Finding really high mileage CC's is not going to be the norm except those that drive above average. Also, a lot of people who own CC's, probably 99.99% of them, do not post on this message board.

As for me, my car with the 2.0T and DSG has been very reliable (knock on wood....actually the whole tree since I'm out of warranty now), I currently have 61,000 miles on her, I drive a 50 mile daily commute.


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

Just turned 210K miles. Still bulletproof.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

SD 2.0T said:


> You have to remember the CC didn't come out in the US until 2009 model year. Factor in 12,000 mile average per year, and about 70,000 miles will be about the average up to this point for the oldest cars out there. Also a high percentage of new CC transactions are leases, which tend to be 12,000 mile or lower leases which will effect how people will drive them.
> 
> Finding really high mileage CC's is not going to be the norm except those that drive above average. Also, a lot of people who own CC's, probably 99.99% of them, do not post on this message board.
> 
> As for me, my car with the 2.0T and DSG has been very reliable (knock on wood....actually the whole tree since I'm out of warranty now), I currently have 61,000 miles on her, I drive a 50 mile daily commute.


I think this is a great way of putting it into perspective.

We have a few customers with CCs over 120k miles on them, but the number of customers we have that drive a mk5 or mk6 2.0T TSI with similar mileage absolutely dwarfs them.
And seeing as the 2.0T TSI mk5/6 is pretty much the same drivetrain/engine setup, I wouldn't worry about the longetivity of the CC.
Heck, I drive the crap out of mine at 94k on it and I'm still throwing performance parts at it and taking it to the track on a fairly regular basis.
A wise coworker once said that mileage isn't an indicator of how much longer a car is going to last, it's there to simply let you know when the next service interval is.

I for one plan on driving this thing for many years to come. 
Sure the engine is going to be taken apart and rebuilt at some point, but I can almost guarantee you that I'll be removing it of my own accord, not because it failed.


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

*2013*

56k miles on a 2013 CC-
just maintenance and a battery replacement


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

78k on my 2009 3.6 sport. Had a leaky valve cover gasket replaced, coolant temp sensor replaced and thermostat, one bad coil, tail light wiring harness replaced and battery cable.

fortunately the car was CPO and everything was covered under warranty and all this took place within the 1st year of ownership. I've had it for a little over 2.


----------



## blk10cc (Oct 15, 2012)

2010 65K just regular maintenance


----------



## SCAD R32 (Dec 31, 2004)

2010 6spd 97,000 miles and the only thing I have had to replace out of warranty has been my clutch. 


Mods and miles
APR Stage 1 55k miles
Solowerks 40k miles
poly bushings 5k miles
BSH intake 55k miles
Hotchkis RSB 5k miles
Whiteline adjustable sway bar end links 5k miles
Southbend Stage 2 clutch 9k miles


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

2010 Sport
89,680Miles all basic maintenance, including 2 DSG fluid change, brake, new waterpump (failed in Jan and failed again 2 weeks ago but took care under warranty) oil change every 9kmiles. and also just done carbon cleaning at 89k.

just ordered coilspring (Finally....)

need to start replacing bushings. I have to check though. and BFI stage 1 engine, trans mount and dogbone insert next.


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

*High miles*

I have a 2014 CC RLINE and am at around 32k. I've had the car since new and am completing a year this month. No problems, with the exception of going through 2 tires this winter, but I did purchase the wheel and tire package, so I didnt have to pay for the new tires lol


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

2010 VW CC - 47000 miles

Had quite a few problems


DSG Failure Replaced in 2013 - Dealer Fix with 2013 DSG (according to the service guy)
Tail Light had electrical burn, replaced wire harness & bulb - Dealer Fix
Trunk Trim Piece crack - Dealer Fix
Water Pump - Dealer Fix
Mech Unit Failure - Dealer Fix
A/C Unit issues + leaking gaskets - Dealer Fix
Suspension issue - I can't remember the cause, but clanking noise when turning. Fixed issue with Tyrolsport DeadSet Kit. Went to Dealer twice to get issue fixed, problem returned. 
Misfiring issues fixed with new coil packs
Premature rotor wear - Dealer fixed

So far that's it.... 

I love the car, but I haven't had the best experience. I came from a 2009 Cobalt SS Turbocharged that had 380 HP to the crank and it had no issue mechanically, but the interior, brakes, suspension, and just plain cheapness of it caused me to leave it. Now it seems like I've gotten a sour deal with the CC. Luckily, it's a Certified Pre-Own and most of what's happening has been fixed, and no issues with stock warranty due to mods at the moment. I am a little concerned that it won't stay this way, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## CCR.J (Aug 24, 2014)

Well I finally dumped my 2011 "*C*omplaint *C*reator" with only 36.7miles on the clock (just barely over 12.5K of those were mine since purchased as a CPO in 1/13). To call it an unholy Fing nightmare really does a gross injustice to the depth of the nightmare. It was a sometimes rolling sh!tbox - truly.

The dealership finally had burnt through enough GM's (3 during the time since my purchase) - who all promised me the moon, stars, leprechaun riding on unicorns - but had no intention of actually keeping their word on anything - until the latest - who did indeed make things about as right as I suppose I can hope for. Perfect? Nope. Better than the extremely angry porcupine being shoved in sideways? Yes. 

So, with the freedom of a check in hand I was shot down on the first Rline I went after - a lovely '12 Black with Black/Cornsilk +Climatronic unit (- when did those start getting cut in?). 30K miles but the dealership was asking far too much and would not budge. 

The next day I bought my leprechaun riding a unicorn from a private seller - always a good sign when they are reeeeallly sad to see it go - but he'd gotten the company car hookup at work. I can say that his love for this car is without question. It has just under 59K and is absolutely immaculate. Absolute night and day difference in the way my old PITA drove compared to this beauty. He was the 2nd owner - bought CPO from a friend who was the 1st owner - and it only has about 1000miles remaining on the CPO. I've read the platinum Fidelity underwritten Ext Warranties are the best - any consensus on the best company / price?


----------



## repintha718 (Jun 2, 2015)

My vw cc 2010 sport automatic is 192,789
she still rides like i bought her new
only problem i had was head liner and plugs
and taillights changed changed tires 3 times
no stalling nothing oils change mobile 1 
dsg transmission oil change at 70,000 miles
1 owner me!


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

Wow!!! My 2014 just hit 34k. By the time I reach 5 years, I'll probably be at 170k. Rarely do I find people that drive more than me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

My 2013 @ 57500


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

2010 VR 4Motion with uni tune 100k zero problems....knocks on wood


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

When did you do your haldex and rear diff?


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

About 10k miles ago


----------



## ObjCritic (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a 2013 CC Sport Plus. 2.0L, DSG. No mods. I recently passed 52,000 miles.

The only problem I had is a water pump leak recently. Covered under warranty and dealer replaced. 

No other problems and otherwise I've loved the car.


----------



## racerCC47 (Jul 16, 2015)

120,000 today on my 2010.


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

220K miles and still running strong!


----------



## tgdurst (May 24, 2013)

2013 R-Line with stage 2 Revo tune downpipe and Billy Boat exhaust and ST Coilovers (that are shot after 45k miles) regular maintenance and no problems yet (just knocked on my wood desk).

52012 miles today.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

2012 CC 2.0T DSG (bought new)
103,000 miles
1 brake light bulb
34 oil & filter changes (every 3000 miles, always Mobil-1 0W-40 and OEM filters)
3 DSG fluid/filter changes
New tires and 4 new TPMS at 55,000 (one TPMS did fail)
preventive replacement of PCV unit at 45,000
Catch-Can (Conceptual Polymers brand) since 10 miles.
New air filter, cabin filter, plugs and red-top coils at 45,000
New High Pressure Fuel Pump at 87,000 miles.
New Low Pressure Fuel Pump at 91,000 miles.
First set of new rear brake pads at 102,000 miles...front originals are still good (!)
No intake valve cleaning yet....but I think it's time....I sometimes get a few lean misfires when the engine is cold....
original water pump
Still waiting for a new airbag (Takata recall)........

I need to change the chain tensioner....before it's too late.....


----------



## lijink2000 (May 14, 2015)

2013 CC Sport DSG, 49k Miles.

No problems so far besides a dealer recommended "throttle body" Carbon clean up, and the 40k DSG service.

Also a coolant refresh at 40k.

Gonna get my APR Stage I next week and see if I want more tunes.....


----------



## dardares (Jul 13, 2011)

Just reach 69k miles whit my 2011 cc 2.0t, sportline.

No major issues, is what i've done since i've it(50K miles) since 1 year and 6 months:

-2 oil change
-Change the 4 coil(dealer recommanded maintenance)
-four break disk change(i think never been done since the car exist)
-Minor rust(changing a door and paint minor front bumper part, on warranty)
-Changing battery

Never have check engine or any led on the cluster, no any fault codes whit vcds. So, according of what i've read here, seem to be a good car.


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

Old thread but felt it was worth mentioning. 

Now at 255K miles and still pretty much bullet proof. Gotta love that VR6 for dependability:thumbup:


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

old guy2 said:


> Old thread but felt it was worth mentioning.
> 
> Now at 255K miles and still pretty much bullet proof. Gotta love that VR6 for dependability:thumbup:


Wow! Just hit 68k on my 14 RLine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domvert (Nov 2, 2006)

*VR6 are beast*

I am at 100k Miles on my 2.0t 2013 but I tell you if I didn't buy my car 3 months after the birth of my kid I would definitely would have choosen the VR6- 
Love the tuneability of the turbo but every time I see the VR6 CC I get that feeling that I should have just gotten that instead-


----------



## StellahVW (Jul 31, 2013)

2010 With DGS. At 79000 the Cam tensioner took a crap, witch in turn the engine had to be replace. Now with new motor with updated cam tensioner. Car drives amazing with a few mobs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabri-cc (Jul 8, 2016)

2010 CC Sport with DSG bought it in June and i have 70k on it now, since I bought it had to replace 4 rotors and pads all around and the V band clamp on the turbo was cracked so i had to replace that but other than that the car is running great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Sabri-cc said:


> 2010 CC Sport with DSG bought it in June and i have 70k on it now, since I bought it had to replace 4 rotors and pads all around and the V band clamp on the turbo was cracked so i had to replace that but other than that the car is running great


If you want it to keep running great....change/upgrade the tensioner


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

63k miles 2013 dsg unitronic stage 1+. Only regular maintenance, including brakes all around.
And the heat just stopped working just in time for the cold :facepalm:


----------



## AllStockMafia (Oct 14, 2016)

I got my 2010 GTI with 81,500 miles. It's just under 89,000 now. Since I've owned it, I had to replace the rear suspension springs, horns, and PCV valve on top of regular maintenance.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## ObjCritic (Jun 27, 2012)

*No Problems Until 55K (water pump) then 57K (alternator), none since*

2013 Sport Plus, 2.0L, DSG Transmission, no mods. 

No problems at all up to 55K then the water pump had to be replaced and then at about 57K had to replace the alternator.

Now at 80K and no problems since alternator. Minor rattles/vibration in dash sometimes, just to right of light switch and to left of steering wheel. Annoying because otherwise its so quiet. The rattle has been there for most of the 4 years I've owned the car. 

Spent 8 hours in it today and still glad I bought it and enjoyed driving it. Cruising at 80, so smooth, quiet. the CC has my favorite seats of any car I've owned; Firm, supportive, but comfortable. Seats really contribute to enjoyment of long drives. Less fatigue, and I want to keep driving. 

I expect to hit 100K by this time next year if not sooner. At that point, when extended warranty expires, I'll probably put on a turbo down pipe and cat-back exhaust (AWE?).


----------



## The Mailman (Oct 22, 2003)

2011 2.0T Sport - 122k miles - still on original tensioner and water pump, but plan on doing the tensioner soon b/c I've pushed my luck enough. 
Maintenance so far:

all 4 coils at 70k (one failed, then another about 2k later, so I did the rest as insurance)
battery at 75-80k
valve cleaning at 95k
intake manifold at 118k - just made it in time!!
annoying rattle at instrument cluster. Shoved a folded business card in there to quiet it down. 
Cruise control is inop. No idea why - failed at like 50k. I can't remember the code from VAG-COM, but I don't feel like paying dealer to fix it (want to say it says it's steering wheel related?!?)
just installed the 3rd set of tires and am due for rear pads (fronts ironically have tons of life left). The PCV valve has also just failed. Currently debating on whether to keep the car or not. I've done way more work to this car over the last two years than my ALH with 275k. I just feel the CC is a more "adult car" and one has to go b/c my wife is getting a new SUV. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## itsjmanhere (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm at 93000 right now, and going good. But I bought used at 89, and so far so good. Every inspection I've had on it has gone well. Fingers crossed the trend continues!


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Just shy of 90k on my 2011 RLine. 


Tranny Leak (dealer replaced cover and side plate seals)
Received P2015 CEL for IM this past weekend (dealer replaced under warranty
Carbon cleaning while IM was being replaced
Replaced both original front/rear brakes this past spring
Plugs and Coils 
Replaced battery twice
Second set of tires (have summer wheels too)
Recently got Steering Wheel Lock error after starting car (has only happened twice), need to replace control module (soon).

Other than that, I have a blast driving my car everyday and I do drive it hard!


----------



## konatown87 (Dec 24, 2016)

I just had a similar problem. 95 k miles. Can shafts had some issues and the engine blew. It's looking like 5k for a new engine with a 12mo/12k mile warranty. It sucks because I also owe 12k. Thinking of just paying it off and parting it out. Then nursing a new car.


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

Just turned 260k miles. Still bulletproof. I hope I'm not jinxing myself. VR6 FTW......


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

2013 with 60k miles. Had to replace the water pump, battery, and wheel speed sensor. Other than that, just regular oil changes and DSG service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

2012 CC 2.0T DSG (bought new)
103,000 miles
1 brake light bulb
34 oil & filter changes (every 3000 miles, always Mobil-1 0W-40 and OEM filters)
3 DSG fluid/filter changes
New Battery
New tires and 4 new TPMS at 55,000 (one TPMS did fail), now at 100,000 miles those new tires are making a lot of tread noise...but still has plenty of tread depth...
preventive replacement of PCV unit at 45,000
Catch-Can (Conceptual Polymers brand) since 10 miles.
New air filter, cabin filter, plugs and red-top coils at 45,000
New High Pressure Fuel Pump at 87,000 miles.
New Low Pressure Fuel Pump at 91,000 miles.
First set of new rear brake pads at 102,000 miles...front originals are still good (!)
No intake valve cleaning yet....but I think it's time....I sometimes get a few lean misfires when the engine is cold....
original water pump
Still waiting for a new airbag (Takata recall)........
"Standard" CC rattles and chassis creaks.....

I need to change the chain tensioner....before it's too late.....


----------



## blk10cc (Oct 15, 2012)

Mine's running strong, purchased preowned at 24k
battery replaced twice
all 4 ignition coils replaced at 60k warranty covered
carbon cleaning at 60k 
DSG service just done recently 
replaced trunk wire harness at 91k
regular oil changes and tire rotation
replace all rear light bulbs and headlight bulbs at 80k


----------



## hollidux (Jun 3, 2016)

Coming up on 110,000 on my 2010 2.0T.
September 2016 was a bad month. Rear main seal and PCV valve took a dump on me, got it fixed, then 22 hrs later the engine exploded (intake valve dropped and engine seized)
Oh, and 4 days after that happened the transmission went out and I had to replace that as well.
$7700 later the car is champing long drives. 
There's a thumping coming from the driver's side front wheel and I'm suspecting that there's an imbalance with the tire. I'm getting new tires soon so when i have them all ready and set up ill look at the CV joints again to make sure the ball bearings are good (they were fine when I last checked)
Also got into a 40mph collision on the interstate a few weeks back. Crushed in the VW emblem and bent the hood inward a little. Only cosmetic damage but it makes me sad when I look at it. It's going to a body shop in 2 days to get repairs started on it.

Poor girl has suffered a lot over the past year alone but I'll get her back into shape soon enough


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

hollidux said:


> Coming up on 110,000 on my 2010 2.0T.
> September 2016 was a bad month. Rear main seal and PCV valve took a dump on me, got it fixed, then 22 hrs later the engine exploded (intake valve dropped and engine seized)
> Oh, and 4 days after that happened the transmission went out and I had to replace that as well.
> $7700 later the car is champing long drives.
> ...


$7700!!!!! Holy crap! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoboyle (Dec 22, 2012)

I just turned 200K!

I'm fighting a low oil pressure issue. I think I need new bearings.


----------



## domvert (Nov 2, 2006)

101600 miles here on 2013 CC . changed PCV yesterday. Thats only thing i have changed on the car beside maintenance and 3 set of tires

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

old guy2 said:


> Just turned 260k miles. Still bulletproof. I hope I'm not jinxing myself. VR6 FTW......


Wow! That's awesome.

93k on my 2010 VR6 4Motion, and as well, still bulletproof. Runs great. Probably getting close to time for some new rotors and pads, Runs great. No leaks. knock on wood. Running strong.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

91K miles on my 2012 R line. 

Things done from newest to oldest:

-water pump
-PCV valce (replaced it for peace of mind)
-Carbon cleaning (2nd time)
-tensioner update
-injector seals replaced
-rear brakes
-3rd set of tires(Pzero, had conti DWS before)
-battery
-3rd set of spark plugs
-R8 coil packs.
-other random crap


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

2010 with 107k

waterpump replaced @83k
carbon cleaning done @83k
tcu replaced @90k
rear main seal @107k

other regular maintenance.
battery,
oil change
plugs and coils.


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

Changed the oil this weekend. 265K and still running strong! 230K on the A4 b6.


----------



## pjmcgnns (Apr 1, 2015)

*2016 3.6 4 motion high mileage*

I have a 2012 3.6 4 Motion CC with 65000 miles which I use a s my daily driver.

Withe the exception of replacing oil and filter, tires, pads, and rotors, I have had zero mechanical problems with this car.

Your milage may vary.

PJM


----------



## hollidux (Jun 3, 2016)

MKV06 said:


> $7700!!!!! Holy crap!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha it would have been $9500 if I included the money I spent on it.
The $7700 was covered by an extended warranty, so not my money. I had to pay $250/deductible though. 
$1300 for PCV valve and rear main seal replacement (not covered by warranty because the stealership told my warranty provider that the PCV valve caused the rear main seal to blow out, and my warranty doesn't cover emissions)
Less than 24 hrs after the previously mentioned repair...
$5200 for a whole new engine because the engine dropped a valve and it siezed. Covered by warranty, I paid $250 on the deductible.
Then 4 days later after the new engine..
$2500 for a new transmission because the TCM failed and the car would not shift into any gear other than first. No reverse, nothing. Just first gear. Another $250 deductible.
So I've spent a total of $1800,
The warranty provider has spent $7700
I bought the car for $9280. 
With that said, I hope I don't need any major work done any time soon cause that's $7700/$9280 of my warranty gone. In less than a month lol.


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

Wow, how much did you pay for the warranty ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollidux (Jun 3, 2016)

The warranty was only $1200. I'd say I've gotten my money's worth out of it


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hell yeah!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timoshina (Nov 14, 2012)

Anybody with 2.0t crossed 200k+ miles with regular maintenance? 
Looks like it's a hard thing to do but I have my hope


----------



## Hdale85 (Apr 4, 2010)

timoshina said:


> Anybody with 2.0t crossed 200k+ miles with regular maintenance?
> Look like it's a hard thing to do but I have my hope


I'm looking at maybe picking up a CC, either that or a Fusion Titanium (wife has a fusion and I quite like it).

It seems like the VR6 models have very few issues in general.... There is are a couple 2009 VR6 4-Motions around for just under 10 grand that I've been thinking about. The ability to tune the 2.0 sounds awesome but looking at this thread makes me want to just go for the VR6 and be happy lol.


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

Hdale85 said:


> I'm looking at maybe picking up a CC, either that or a Fusion Titanium (wife has a fusion and I quite like it).
> 
> It seems like the VR6 models have very few issues in general.... There is are a couple 2009 VR6 4-Motions around for just under 10 grand that I've been thinking about. The ability to tune the 2.0 sounds awesome but looking at this thread makes me want to just go for the VR6 and be happy lol.


VR6 with a basic APR stage 1 tune gives you a noticeable bump in power and you can still maintain the tank like durability. My chipped VR6 is still faster than my A4 B6 with a Frankenturbo F21L turbo kit and has been waaaay more dependable to boot.


----------



## Hdale85 (Apr 4, 2010)

old guy2 said:


> VR6 with a basic APR stage 1 tune gives you a noticeable bump in power and you can still maintain the tank like durability. My chipped VR6 is still faster than my A4 B6 with a Frankenturbo F21L turbo kit and has been waaaay more dependable to boot.


Wow that's promising.... not to mention a good exhaust sounds amazing on the VR6.


----------



## Sc13nc3 (Jan 1, 2015)

2013 2.0t w/ 38k miles:

Always top tier fuel

All maintenance w/ VW approved fluids, etc. 5k OCI

Random misfires/stumbles since 12k-ish miles. 4+ visits to dealer, still a problem.

Water pump under CPO @ 17k miles.

HPFP controller (module under back seat, not the actual pump) a little later, maybe 23k miles.

All new spark plugs and something else in fuel/spark system replaced under CPO around 28-30k miles.

New intake manifold and repair of oil leak from ckutch/brake booster pump area under CPO @ 36k miles. Plus manual carbon cleaning of valves for $200-ish while they were in there already. (Badly needed valve clean)

Headed back to dealer again tomorrow @ 38k miles for new trouble code; P2261.

This car is a bad joke. Don't even mention the depreciation... Worst purchase ever. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

Just turned 275K miles. Still running like a champ.

You shoulda got a VR6 ;-)


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

2009 cc 2.0t automatic (non dsg) k04 high output with supporting mods

95,000k miles 

Still runs great.

Had the common parts go early around 50k though. other then that nothing crazy so far

Intake Manifold
Fuel pump in tank,
Injectors

90,000 miles I had the transmission cooler lines rot out =(

all other parts thrown into this have been mods.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

old guy2 said:


> Just turned 275K miles. Still running like a champ.
> 
> You shoulda got a VR6 ;-)


Have you replaced the chains or had any other major maintenance items?

Have you had the head cleaned of the FSI carbon build up?


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

2012 CC 2.0T DSG (bought new)
110,000 miles
1 brake light bulb
3 headlight bulbs
1 side marker bulb
2 windshields
36 oil & filter changes (every 3000 miles, always Mobil-1 0W-40 and OEM filters)
3 DSG fluid/filter changes
New Battery
2 X New tires and 4 new TPMS at 55,000 (one TPMS did fail)
preventive replacement of PCV unit at 45,000
Catch-Can (Conceptual Polymers brand) since 10 miles.
New air filter, cabin filter, plugs and red-top coils at 45,000 (Need to do these again at 110,000 miles)
New High Pressure Fuel Pump at 87,000 miles.
New Low Pressure Fuel Pump at 91,000 miles.
First set of new rear brake pads at 102,000 miles...front originals are still good (!)
No intake valve cleaning yet....but I think it's time....I sometimes get a few lean misfires when the engine is cold....
original water pump
Still waiting for a new airbag (Takata recall)........
"Standard" CC rattles and chassis creaks.....

I need to change the chain tensioner....before it's too late.....


----------



## MKV06 (Apr 25, 2006)

CC'ed said:


> 2012 CC 2.0T DSG (bought new)
> 110,000 miles
> 1 brake light bulb
> 3 headlight bulbs
> ...


Very detailed. 

My 14 RLine is just under 82k right now. I'll be in the 100s by winter lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sc13nc3 (Jan 1, 2015)

old guy2 said:


> Just turned 275K miles. Still running like a champ.
> 
> You shoulda got a VR6 ;-)


Lesson learned. Saw someone else with vr6 while at service apt., 150k miles and only scheduled services. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

G60ING said:


> Have you replaced the chains or had any other major maintenance items?
> 
> Have you had the head cleaned of the FSI carbon build up?


The VR6 isn't direct inject so no FSI carbon build up. The only major maintenance on the engine was an alternator replacement around 240K miles. Minor maintenance was a bad evap purge valve. I think it cost me around $50 from ECS. Other than that nothing but oil, filters and plugs.

I have also replaced the trunk lid harness three times. Harness was around $70 or so. Took about an hour to replace.


----------



## AndreiMTM (May 12, 2013)

old guy2 said:


> The VR6 isn't direct inject so no FSI carbon build up. The only major maintenance on the engine was an alternator replacement around 240K miles. Minor maintenance was a bad evap purge valve. I think it cost me around $50 from ECS. Other than that nothing but oil, filters and plugs.
> 
> I have also replaced the trunk lid harness three times. Harness was around $70 or so. Took about an hour to replace.


Very impressive miles. How is the interior holding up so far?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

AndreiMTM said:


> Very impressive miles. How is the interior holding up so far?


Actually it looks quite good. No splits or cracks anywhere. I do need to replace the black trim piece at the base of the rear glass. it has several cracks in it. That seems to be a common problem. 

You may find this hard to believe but I am only on my second set of brakes/rotors and they still have at least 25% life left. The car lives on the Interstate.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

That's great about the VR6 maintenance old guy2. I picked up a 2010 Vr with 14k miles last October and I hope to keep it a long time. 

On FSI topic, the 3.6 VR6 is direct injection. I've been swapping an older 3.6 into my Corrado so I've been doing my homework, here is the 3.6 self study guide from when it first came out in the 2006 Passat: 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vlsqbm494nbjufj/Self Study Program VR6 FSI Engines.pdf?dl=0

Here is a spare engine I have sitting on the engine stand. The injectors go into the head's combustion chamber. 









From what I've see then get carbon build up too. I plan to make an adapter to make walnut blasting easier. 

My swap:


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

116k miles, 2009 cc sport 6mt. Regular oil changes since I've had it (75k) but so far PCV Update, RMS leaked and replaced as a result of pcv, tensioner update, timing housing covers (top and bottom), intake manifold, injector reseal. Just replaced original front brakes and have the rears on deck. Still original clutch (for now) and just did plugs and coils when I was diagnosing the PCV misfires. Fingers crossed now I'm over the bridge for the hairy issues. 🤞🏻


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Jscharff said:


> 116k miles, 2009 cc sport 6mt. Regular oil changes since I've had it (75k) but so far PCV Update, RMS leaked and replaced as a result of pcv, tensioner update, timing housing covers (top and bottom), intake manifold, injector reseal. Just replaced original front brakes and have the rears on deck. Still original clutch (for now) and just did plugs and coils when I was diagnosing the PCV misfires. Fingers crossed now I'm over the bridge for the hairy issues. 🤞🏻
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Start saving some money for HPFP, LPFP, and the Control Module for the LPFP....


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Already did the module, and I had them take a look at the hp/lp pumps so far so good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

I have been inactive on this forum for quite sometime now. But I wanted to report in on my mileage. I am at 93k and no major problems. The last "major" problem was with my water pump; it failed for the 2nd time at around 60k miles. But I had VW replace it for free after I convinced them that the design is defective and that the part failed again before its intended lifetime. Also, now I am looking to replace the driver side outer tail light housing because someone busted it this weekend while it was parked. :|


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

praneetloke said:


> I have been inactive on this forum for quite sometime now. But I wanted to report in on my mileage. I am at 93k and no major problems. The last "major" problem was with my water pump; it failed for the 2nd time at around 60k miles. But I had VW replace it for free after I convinced them that the design is defective and that the part failed again before its intended lifetime. Also, now I am looking to replace the driver side outer tail light housing because someone busted it this weekend while it was parked. :|












Happened to me Saturday while I was parked... What's wrong with people?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Jscharff said:


> Happened to me Saturday while I was parked... What's wrong with people?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aww man that sucks..yeah I know, right? I am not even pissed off that I have to pay for it; well, maybe a little. But finding out that this happened when I returned with nobody to claim for it was more upsetting.


----------



## nil0falcon (Mar 24, 2017)

2010 2.0t 6mt, just passed 65k, no modified.

Had fixed some leak problem, can not recall replaced what exactly, but I think water pump had replaced.
One headlight.
Timing chain tensioner, lower timing cover and guide, timing chain.
Front lower control arm bushing and sway bar, because of the noise on cold winter morning.

Luckily bought as CPO two years ago, but after this August... let's hope all the best...


----------



## timoshina (Nov 14, 2012)

A friend's 2010 cc (2.0t) died at 140k. He was driving it with low pressure oil lamp sometimes come and go, he said :screwy: One day wouldn't start, timing chain of coarse. In 90k miles (bought it at 50k) as far as I remember he only replaced hpfp and rear brakes. Was pretty good, recently just need to be serviced on time to stay on the road.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Just hit 120,000 on my '09 sport 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domvert (Nov 2, 2006)

2013 2.0T 112k

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------

